# Secret Santa Paws '15: Commence Unwrappings!!



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

HO HO HO
Presents?? Open???
GO GO GO!!!

Merry Christmas gang, hope you all have a fab day 
Save guessing to the end if you can, we'll have a new fun thread!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh balls... Sod you, @Canine K9


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh no, which thread are we using? Would be annoying for it to split!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

rnd? do you mean end


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

A


Hanwombat said:


> rnd? do you mean end


Hush you, I'm laying in bed on my phone lol!!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Can anyone upload the test card pic whilst we are waiting on thread confirmation. 
Those over 35 will remember the little girl with some toys and chalk!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> A
> 
> Hush you, I'm laying in bed on my phone lol!!


Well I'm trying to work and yet have been sat here for 30 seconds trying to figure out was rnd means !!!!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Right, here we go.

A million thanks to our Secret Santas, Shadows pictures are better as she can actually behave herself and not behave like a jack in the box. I had to separate the dogs for the opening and Russell was that excited he cried (something he never does) and cleared the stair gate that he is frightened off, you will be able to see the mania in his eyes!

Shadows secret Santa grand opening!



























































Thank you so much SS, I think I've guessed you, Shadow is just thrilled!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

On to Russell Nash, he is extremely hard to catch photo wise, the kong balls were a massive hit! 












































Many thanks to Russell's secret Santa, you hairy little squad, you!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

On to Mr Flash now. Nothing pleases him more than soft toys, we couldn't capture the whole flinging it around your head like you just don't care but I can tell you much murdering went on.













































Thank you so much SS, Flash got loads and they were very fancily wrapped!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Has no one else gone for Christmas Eve opening?? Some one cheer me up, I'm knew deep in blasted ironing and cannot find my good table cloth.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> Has no one else gone for Christmas Eve opening?? Some one cheer me up, I'm knew deep in blasted ironing and cannot find my good table cloth.


I might be, as I have got quite a busy day tomorrow and I am out all Christmas day afternoon.. so I might do present unwrapping but it wouldn't be until tonight.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Do it hannah, do it tonight!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> Do it hannah, do it tonight!


My OH said perhaps I should let them open some tonight and some tomorrow morning but I said once they start I'd probably let them do it all


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm hopefully going to do it later once I've got more stuff done, it's Biggles birthday today too so I figure that's enough of an excuse!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm doing ours later - will post this evening !


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Not great pics, but here we go!

Can I please has a present, mum??










What's in here then?









Smells gooood!



























I loves my Dino toy and had mad zoomies round the room...sending our rug flying!! 









Thanks you SS, you's has spoilt me rotton and I LOVES everything!! I've already finished one of the Lily's kitchen bars 









We haves to figure out the clusie now....we thinks you must be smaller than me coz your clue mentioned everything was bought in BIGGER size


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

And on to Ty.

I'm waiting, like a good boy. Can I please have a present now? 









Yeah! Let me at it! 


















What is it, what is it??









Very mature, mum ,very mature! 









Next...









Thank you SS! What a haul! I love it all. My Kong Wubba has already had a snuggle and we took some treats out on our walk earlier 









There was even something for mum!









A beautiful mug that she says she will cherish forever! She made lots of "aww," noises on opening so I think it's fair to say she loves it! 









We think we know who you are from your excellent clues!  But we won't say anything yet so as not to ruin it for the other pupsters not opened yet. But you're the best, thanks pal


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Missy's uploaded later


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Missy's uploaded later


 Aww... I'm waiting to see if there's any more clues in her SS parcel re the identity of her 'tall dark handsome' SS


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


>


How cute is this !!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Tyton said:


> Aww... I'm waiting to see if there's any more clues in her SS parcel re the identity of her 'tall dark handsome' SS


I'm sure she is too!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> How cute is this !!


I know! Silly goof had a brill time chucking it around. And is currently nibbling and rolling around on the floor with it as I type


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Tyton said:


> Aww... I'm waiting to see if there's any more clues in her SS parcel re the identity of her 'tall dark handsome' SS


Newfoundland
TALL YES
DARK YES
HANDSOME YES YES YES!

Must be a Newfoundland surely


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Newfoundland
> TALL YES
> DARK YES
> HANDSOME YES YES YES!
> ...




I think you're onto something there!!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

We have more action going on here....

Checking out Ty's sheep!









He likes that it rattles 









And Mr Fox is very popular too.









Ty is rather more laid back about all the excitement


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> I think you're onto something there!!


----------



## Shihtzu_lover (Dec 20, 2015)

Im looking forwards to enjoying seeong the Photos! Great ones so far.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Newfoundland
> TALL YES
> DARK YES
> HANDSOME YES YES YES!
> ...


Err... you haven't met Kahn, have you?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

OMG, we just had a little go with the flirt pole that Cash's SS sent!! 

Cash ADORES it!  and I've been laughing my head off at his silliness. Can't wait to have more fun with it somewhere more open


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I will be doing mine tomorrow as my husband will be in bed till 3pm preparing for a night shift so have the majority of the day on my own! 

I can't wait though!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Tyton said:


> Err... you haven't met Kahn, have you?


You have two more 

I could be completely wrong


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> OMG, we just had a little go with the flirt pole that Cash's SS sent!!
> 
> Cash ADORES it!  and I've been laughing my head off at his silliness. Can't wait to have more fun with it somewhere more open


A flirt pole is something I'd like to get Io in the new year, I think she'd love it.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> A flirt pole is something I'd like to get Io in the new year, I think she'd love it.


Yes, I'd always wanted to buy one too, just never got round to it. Looks like it's a big hit!!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> A flirt pole is something I'd like to get Io in the new year, I think she'd love it.


I would be tempted by one as well.


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

We have opened are's, I'm so glad we did, Holly just finds Christmas Day very stressful what with all the presents being opened. She opened her presents and Ted's, she has never opened a present before!, he really had no idea, she loved it!, he just wanted the toys after they was unwrapped.

For me, ok I'll give this unwrapping thing ago, not sure the paper taste nice though!








Balls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








I want them, how do I unwrap this bit. She kept pawing at them to try and get them out.








Another one for me!








Lets play!. I don't care if half the wrapping paper is still on I just wanna play!







Another ball!!!!!!!!!!!!!








Not gonna wait until this packaging is off, I will just shove it in my mouth with it on
















Treats!!!!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> Ty is rather more laid back about all the excitement


I just adore Ty, his face is so beautiful and full of kindness


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

My presents, thank you SS, I love all of them. I collect sheep toys, human has a thing about buying me sheep toys, so thanks for another one to add to my collection.









Ted's turn!








I don't get it, why is my toy not coming out, I'm pushing it around but nothing!








Hey, this is my toy!








Here i'll help you Ted








Ted look you got treats!








Oops, got abit to excited








I shall open this one as well for you Ted








Ted look a new toy!


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh are these mine








Thank you SS. I love all my toys, and the treats smell nice, we still didn't get a treat, mean human, she said we had just had breakfast.








Play time!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Love seeing everyone's dogs enjoying their presents

But I'm getting soo jealous of all the dogs opening their SS today, tomorrow seems like ages away


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm so excited to see how Hiccup and Gwen react


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I really don't see Bigby opening his presents but I could be surprised.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Roodle Doodle decided to be sneaky and open hers!
Santa was ok with it since she's been so good all year 

"These for me??"









Suspicious dog is suspicious. Far too fancy for opening things herself, y'know.









Very pleased with her squeaky santa! I had to take it off her and hide it to carry on....









"ERHMERGERD SQUERKY CHERKERN!!!!"









BEAUTIFUL flowers for accessorising! Yay girl power  

















Tuggy fox!!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Moar...

Bandanas!! (or headscarves...)

















Tasty tasty treats  nom nom









A snuggly blanky! Requires a roll, obviously.









and posing with all her wonderful presents! Thanks so much, secret santa!









"enough posings... want play."


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

BlueJay said:


> Bandanas!! (or headscarves...)
> 
> View attachment 256019


Oh my she looks amazeballs


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

We are waiting till tomorrow too cuz naughty mummy hasn't got anything for them for xmas, tut tut!! I'm so excited though!!!!!:Happy I'm sure I'm going to fail miserably at guessing who the mystery sender is too.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok major picture spamage.

Hilde getting a helping sniff from Moo










Ok down to business










Hector giving a helpful hand










Green tuggy Frog










Tuggy War










Noms are mine










All mine










This smells good










to be cont...


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Yum and I'm not sharing










Sort of group shot but she stole the antler 










and Hilde's Secret Santa put a little something in for Hector Bear










What could be in the little blue box










Only his favourite, Tissue Paper and a Stag Bar, ready steady riiiiiiip!

















Then Chew










Thank you so so much, they love their presents


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Now for Hector

Box









He ripped into it before a got a chance to take another picture, and Inside was a Squeaky Reindeer










Squeaky Pudding that I must kill!!!

















These smell good










Can't seem to open packet










Muuummm Help










cont...


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Sadly Hectors head was a little to fat for the Santa Hat but fitted Hilde, much to her disgust










Hector and his haul










Thank you so so much from Hector, he is very pleased with his lot


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

I can't decide whether to do ours tonight or tomorrow! OH is at work 7-5 tomorrow, and it will be a 2 man job. Votes please!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

TONIGHT, TONIGHT!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Mrsred said:


> TONIGHT, TONIGHT!


I agree


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Tonight


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I am very sorry, I missed one of Hilde's presents, a little green fluffy crocodillo 
























Double Squeaks when squished on pudding


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

Yeah... I don't take much convincing! 
Jumble doesn't really understand wrapping paper, so he had a lot of help…

What's in the box mum? It has ma name on it!









Smells like Santa friends! Mmmmmm, I LUVS bambi chews!









I luv ma prezzies, so many fooooods! And lovely squeaky toys. And GRAVEHBONESESESESES!!!









But I iz gonna nom all ma bambi-sticks before Medyg and Marvin find them. Mine!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Opening in a bit as he has other present to open tomorrow. Well I say open the plan is to blow up a load of balloons and let him in the room . I'll get photos/videos of the madness


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

Medyg is a bit of a whirlwind. And I let the OH handle the camera. Oooopps… Sorry for the bad pics!

Dis iz all MINE!









Dis iz mine. Smells like mine!









Raaaaaaarrrrr!!! Squeaky mine! But mum has foods on her lap because otherwise I will eats them ALL!









Wat dat mum? It goes squeak!









Look at ma haul! MINE!









OK, you can all has a chicken neck. Even though they iz MINE!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










(He got 2 lovely racoon squeaky toys, a squeaky can of dog beer  MOAR squeaky toys, a bag of chicken necks, and a bag of yummy looking chicken sweeties) He doesn't sit still long enough for nice photos - everything must be carried around with pride and squeaked incessantly…
Thank you to our lovely SS - now to figure out who you are!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Sorry so many blurry photos, don't know what's up with my iphone today!

None of mine open wrapping paper, they are very lazy dogs so OH helped them all - think he was more excited than the dogs lol

First up ..... Lucy (she hides when the camera comes out so I did my best)










Yeah go on dad, keep opening !










You're doing a grand job dad, keep going ......










Oooooh I'll stick my head in the bag to get a better look !










Then grabs the bag of treats and makes a run for it - back of the sofa it is then !










Yum yum - these are super tasty !!!

And lastly, mummy says thank you for feeding her collar addiction a bit more, she says I look really pretty


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Loving these pics guys!! Always so enjoyable to view everyone else's pups enjoying their gifts 

Missy has opened hers. She was so bright & eager today....had a hard job keeping her calm 

Mine?


















Toy!!









I knows what these are!!!









Big present!









Look at all my stuffs & my happy face! 









And note the opened pigs ear strip pack! 

She loved everything and it really helped cheer her up, I'm sure. She was ripping the paper to shreds in true Missy style 

We also think we now know her SS thanks to some very well thought out rhyming clues  We are so grateful for everything you have gifted us what with her SS gifts and her care package. So very touched x


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Would you look at Missys happy wee face, what a trooper!


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Aww, from that big grin on Missy's face you wouldn't ever think anything was wrong with her! 

Daisy keeps nosing around the presents - I think she knows she can open them soon!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Fluffster said:


> Aww, from that big grin on Missy's face you wouldn't ever think anything was wrong with her!
> 
> Daisy keeps nosing around the presents - I think she knows she can open them soon!


I know. She's as bright as a button today! You really wouldn't think she'd just had pretty major surgery a couple of days ago! 

Bless Daisy  Bet she can't wait to get to that ball she grabbed fully wrapped!


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes I think that will be the first present to be picked from the pile!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Oscar up next ....

Right dad you're up again, I watched you open Lucy's so you can do mine and I'll watch !










Sniff time !










That's right, I'll watch, you do the work!










I'm still unsure I like the rustling of paper but smells good !










Ok I'll have a go - nope can't do it so I'll lick it to death instead










Dad helped again - he is a good boy 




























I am a bit bewildered by it all (I'm quiet a nervous boy with new things) but thank you so much my secret Santa - you picked me the best presents ! Mum says I has to wait for the treats cause she's got me on a special diet at the moment cause I was itchy but I'm getting better so won't be long before I can scoffs the lot - but please excuse me brown toes. Mummy says I made a right mess of me feets when I was itchy - I've given the packets a good lick though!

I've gone for a rest from all the excitement and taken my favourite with me


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Poppy's to follow (dinners ready) oh my world - she was crazy wild with excitement lol


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh Oscar, bless him. Looks like he's loving his new caterpillar toy!


----------



## skatealexia (Mar 25, 2013)

Lexi keeps barking at me, I think she wants to open her SS, but should I let her tonight.. hmmm...


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I'm absolutely loving all these! 

After a crap day at work, this has really cheered me up  

Skip is getting antsy too! He won't keep away from his presents


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Bungo is lying on the floor behind me, making little woofs in his sleep, completely unaware that tomorrow is going to be an exciting day for him.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Daisy has finally conked out on the sofa too. Hopefully she's saving her strength for tomorrow! There'll be a lot of excitement for a small spaniel: all her SS gifts AND her own little turkey roast dinner for the first time (I forgot to buy the usual tins of Lily's Kitchen so she's getting her own bowl of turkey and trimmings instead!)


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

These photo's of all the wuffs opening their pressy's is briwiant mum says I has to waits till tomorrow for mine but I been good I not touched them on the sparkly tree I thinks I should have at least one tnight for being good but mum says no whats do you all thinks


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Cash got a roast chicken fillet for his dinner tonight as he will mostly be on his own tomorrow  So today was his Xmas day!

Forgot to post this earlier too. Cash having 'caught' the steak on his flirt pole


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Poppy's ..... She was so excited she was running round with the toys still in the wrapping paper !

Right dad, my turn !!










Ha-ha got in trouble for shoving these both in me mouth and running round the house like a loon !










Back to dad unwrapping ...... Gimme gimme !!










Don't bother trying to get all the paper off, I'll take it as it is !










I got me a BALL !!!!!!!!










Oooooh food !!! Yum yum 










Best read the packet - yep has my approval !










Can't believe how spoilt I've been, thank you so much SS, I loves everything !! - I've shared the tin of food with Lucy for our dinner tonight already cause mummy brought me the same one for lunch tomorrow. It's lush


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

And extra photo of the loony Poppy, with my step daughter.

Fran Fran look at me ....










Fran Fran pick me up .....










Look what i gots in me mouth .....










I loves me new owl, I'm never putting him down !!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

OMG, I love Poppy! Such a joyous little girl


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I am loving this thread


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> OMG, I love Poppy! Such a joyous little girl


She has loved every minute of it ! She's been crazy loony lol

All 3 of them are snoring now, so much excitement! so off to see my mum now as she's working tomorrow so will catch up with everybody's posts when I'm back. Wanted to post mine before I went out as not sure I'd get all the photos loaded after a few glasses of wine :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

_*Io's opening*_ 
Firstly - thank you very much to my SS  I know who you are but won't reveal just yet as I've been told not to 

'Can I open these please'









Yay Tug!









YAY ANOTHER TUG 









Pudding 


















Thank you very much again SS  I'll be able to thank you better when I can reveal who you are 

Bigby next


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

_*Bigby's opening*_
Thank you SS  Bigby wouldn't open his presents so I did - he absolutely loves the raccoon mostest 










BALLS  The glow in the dark one is great! Io especially will like hahaha 



























Thank you SS - I know who you are as well so can thank you better when I can reveal 

YAY SS


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Massive, huge thanks to our SS, presents have been opened, as tomorrow is sometimes a bit busy! Safe to say Rio loved all his presents, they were spot on and that say's a lot for a fussy dog! Pictures are horrendous due to a scratch on the lens and Rio moving a lot!, sorry in advance, they are awful! Thanks again to our SS, think I know who it is from the clue but guess on the thread  , enjoying all the pictures!, have a very Merry Christmas to all! Look forward to seeing the rest xx


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Wonder if it's just me who goes through the pictures thinking ' hmm haven't seen those before!' and rushes off to search for and order them lol


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

There's quite a few bits and bobs this lot would like to get their chops around that I've never seen before!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Is it really another 10 months or there about until we start to do this all over again?? Roll on ! lol


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Mrsred said:


> There's quite a few bits and bobs this lot would like to get their chops around that I've never seen before!


 I've already spotted a few bits I will be trying to track down !


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

We opened ours tonight too  Tomorrow is gonna be hectic and everything will be far too exciting anyway without SS soooo.... Want to say a massive THANK YOU to our SS, You have spoilt them rotten and they love all the toys and can't decide which to play with and the treats are a huge hit too  (notice all the ripped packets from Jasper opening them to 'share' with Izzy!).

































































They both love the Wubba, perfect for tuggy!! 
































They love this one too! perfect for tuggy AND shaking 
























Jasper adores the rubber bone and it floats! can't wait for spring/summer so he can take it into the water 
















I couldn't help laughing at the crazy looks on their faces, they wanted to play and eat treats not pose for photos!! 








Seriously thank you so much SS, the dogs love everything! and I love the keyring now just to work out who you are!! :Happy


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you so much to our secret Santa! They have been really spoilt 
Biggles has spent the last half hour charging around the house with the little squeaky toys while Darcy loves the bottle reindeer!
My phone is being crap but I have one pic of them with their haul


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have to wait until tomorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I can't believe how many of you are being bad and opening early! 

Plus I'm jealous cos OH won't let me.. err, the boys open any presents til tomorrow! :-(


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Tyton said:


> I can't believe how many of you are being bad and opening early!
> 
> Plus I'm jealous cos OH won't let me.. err, the boys open any presents til tomorrow! :-(


No one is allowed to open any presents in this house before Christmas day! So I'm living vicariously through all the naughty people's posts


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

We are currently building a kitchen. When I say 'we' I mean the OH whilst I sit and look through everyones photos lol!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> I can't believe how many of you are being bad and opening early!
> 
> Plus I'm jealous cos OH won't let me.. err, the boys open any presents til tomorrow! :-(





Fluffster said:


> No one is allowed to open any presents in this house before Christmas day! So I'm living vicariously through all the naughty people's posts


Not only have the dogs had theirs, we have given and opened all our presents with mum, sister and baby nephew tonight as wont see them tomorrow! To be honest it's quite nice, two days of Christmas instead of one


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 22, 2012)

Yay! Happy Christmas everyone!! We are away on holiday with Izzy so signal not great but hopefully I get enough to post this!

Let me at em!!


I need to look that this in private!


Think this ones a nommy!


So exciting!


Omg a kong wubba wet!!


Wanna play now!!



Yay a ball!


More nommys I think..


Gimme now!!


Treat please...


NOW! Less photos more treats


Thanks so much our secret santa paws! Love dem all


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!

Skip opened his SS and wow! He's been so spoiled! Thank you  
There isn't a clue, as such (unless I'm missing something) so I'll need to put my proper detective head on!

Please excuse the blurry pics, he was such a whirlwind and he's not too great at opening presents 

He loves the liver paste which will be fab for training! And he also got loads of other training treats and chews so I'm well stocked!

I absolutely adore my mug and cookies! Thank you!

Oh! And the puzzle! He'll love that when he finally calms down and I peel him from the ceiling 

He was so spoiled! I can't thank you enough! The toys have all been received very happily 

Okay, okay... Pics!

"I get to go in here now?!" 









"OOOH! MY PRESSIES!"









This one first!!!!









My mug!!!!









Then he found the ball that makes a funny noise and ran off to unwrap it himself 









After a hectic but super fun half hour, I made him pose for a picture 









THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH! 
There's absolutely nothing he doesn't like! 
Whoever you are, you did so well  xxx


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you to our SS. Astro only wanted to play with the ball lol! He will play with the rest later he says.





































No idea on who it is yet! Will get more pictures soon.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank you, Secret Santa!!! Daisy has been thoroughly spoiled and is now high as a kite and has had to have a time out after running amok through the gifts.
We're still working on the clue but have an idea (which may be completely wrong!!)

PIGGYYYYYY










What do you mean stop playing with it so you can get a pic? It's a pig and must be thrown about!









Forget the pig, is this a ball?!








Next present, please!








This is grey and fluffy and I likes it








THANK YOU SECRET SANTA (one of her gifts, her pink ball, is missing, because she ran off with it and hid it somewhere the second it was unwrapped!)


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

How cute is Daisy in her little bowtie?


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Gwen is on the naughty list! 
Took everyone into the living room (as standard), she saw all the presents... that's for six dogs, my mum, my dad, my brother, his girlfriend and myself and absolutely lost her shhhhht lol!!!
Tail tucked zoomies around the room, howling, FLYING from couch to couch, cushions thrown everywhere and the tree hit the deck.
She's been banished post walkies to calm down


----------



## woofwoo (Dec 31, 2010)

What a great idea this was ..i only came back to the forum about 3 wks ago and looks like i missed out on all the fun Good christmas everyone


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll upload the photos in a bit but  thank you secret santa. He's been spoiled rotten 

And my sister is convinced we're all mad


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok not the best photos my sister took them but have excitement. I think I might know who our ss was

Can I finally open this? 









Smells SO good









His favourite treats 









More treats  there's bully sticks, cows ears and puffed pig snouts I think









Squeaky fish









Squeaky tug toys









Most of the presents minus a very squeaky and bouncy ball, serious best ever, and the egg









What finally prompted the you're all mad comment . It's lovely and fits great thank you









And the undisputed favourite of them all









You're the best secret santa thank you 









And the clue


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Our turn !

Thank you so much to our SS, he liked everything and he had a fantastic time opening them! There was a card with a clue, but no guessing as of yet 
Bad photos, but I used the ipad and the lighting wasn`t great!










I really like the rat, as I`m a tough terrier but there is no real rats for me to hunt!








Guarding the hoard!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

No pictures until later as we're at my mums now. But huge thank you to our SS (I'm 90% sure I know who you are) Apollo LOVED everything. He went crazy and opened all his presents without any help from me which he's never done before it was super cute. Like I said will upload pictures in a bit though they're a bit blurry due to poor lighting and a very excited dog. Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Love seeing all these pics of happy dogs opening their gifts


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Penny was completely and absolutely spoilt by her SS!! Just look at what she got!! I have got some really funny video footage of her actually opening the blue crackly ball and going mad for the squeeky bear. This was actually her first christmas with us (she was 5 weeks old last christmas so still with breeder) and that ball was her first christmas present she ever opened! She loves all her presents SS you did an AMAZING job, she loves toys so the ball, peppa pig and diddly squidly and Hector Hedgehog (now named) are her new faves!! Her neckscarf matches her cath kidston collar which I LOVE shabby chic designs. She had some treats for brekkie. As did , not doggie ones though, i had chockie biccies! We hope you have a lovely christmas SS ! xxxx i will try and upload the video footage later or tomorrow xxx


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you soooo much to Mollys SS! Her first present had 2 balls on it so that was it then, hard to get her to focus on anything else HEHE. Until of course I opened something that smelt nice and she grabbed the snack bar before I got chance to open it for her!!! Thank you for her presents. I think she will really like the Tea, how unusual as well  Hope you have a lovely christmas SS and thank you so very very much xxxx


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Was going to do this this evening after my family left but just couldn't wait any longer so here's Chip opening his ss

Come on mum lets me ave em now









next comes the whirling dervish lol sorry some are blurred he was moving so fast























































look mum a bird thingy and it squeeks










come on mum play wiff me its a sqeeky 









my daughter was stood behind me waving treats at him to get him to sit still for this one and he was shaking with excitement wanting to play 









Thank you so much Chips SS he likes them all favourite is the penguin,he wouldn't keep the hat on he just wants to kill it lol 
I thiiiink I know who you are but will save that for guessing thread


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you sooooo much to Pippas SS!! FOOD FOOD FOOD Just how she likes it! Although quite how she thinks she is going to get away with eating it all and not sharing with her sisters I dont know hehe
Thank you so much. Have a lovely christmas SS xxxx


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Doggiedelight said:


> Penny was completely and absolutely spoilt by her SS!!


She is such a little darling she deserves to spoilt lol I do love little penny ,as do all our furry friends


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

One of three 

Princess Willow went first..










She opened the end then did this.. 'Omg, for me, hide it!' 













































Willow has been so spoilt! We LOVE the lead & collar!! She split the bag of fish twists and refused to open any more presents until she'd had one! Thank you so much.... Whoever you are, I have an idea but it might be a curveball and your actual clue is going to require a good think!!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Does any one know if Troy's SS turned up yesterday or not ???? I do hope so


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Two of three..

Kyzer champion pressie opener went next!




































He tried to open the pots himself! 


























So he opened the paper, open the box, opened the packet and ate a biscuit!! 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









This was soooo good he ran off with it!

















He was not impressed at coming back to pose with his stash. Very spoilt young man indeed!! Thank you so so much SS.. I have an idea who you are  the beef strip bag spilt and he did a willow, refused to pay any more attention until one had been consumed! Cheeky.


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Sally is one very very very spoilt pooch!!! She is normally quite a quiet calm dog but she loved the 1 on 1 attention of the present opening!! I dont know who loved the postman more, her or us!! Its amazing! You really put some thought into that. She hates the postman. Im going to show it to him hehe. She has been playing with the snake already as well with molly and penny as well as mr fox! Talking of fox, at 10pm last night her and penny both had to have a bath because both had rolled in fox poo!!! So the fox present was very appropriate!!!

Her collar is BEAUTIFUL!! and she is wearing it!!! Its STUNNING!!

Thank you very much for everything. She was very spoilt and is currently chewing on a treat you got her! Merry christmas SS and thank you again cant believe what a lucky girl she is xxxxxxxxx

















Nooooo the postmans here!!! Kill killl kill!!!!!








Mummy I saved us! I killed him!!


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Rosie64 said:


> She is such a little darling she deserves to spoilt lol I do love little penny ,as do all our furry friends


She has been complete spoilt by her SS and ao have molly, pippa and sally. Penny is like a baby, played hard for 2 hours this morning ans now fast asleep in a weird position like she hasnt slept for weeks!! Shes a funny thing hehe.

Chip looked like her ripped the presents open in the same way. They are seriously siblings from another mother these two!!

I hope chip and you have an AMAZING day!!!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Last but not least...

Bob! Waited soo patiently for his turn and was so excited he's just a blur!



























This went down a treat!! Had to hide it so we could carry on!


























He wouldn't sit still in front of the tree for a pose, had to try and blur out the messy living room ha. The frisbee opening was just a blur so no good pics  but thank you so much! He's been spoilt on his first ever SS and thank you for making it an amazing one! Your clue is very hard enguin I have an idea-ish but detective work will be required later ompus:Bookworm .


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Broder loved the paper and box and ignored the stuff inside so he could rip the packaging up into tiny pieces! After that he did like his presents though. 




























Thanks SS!


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Kindra enjoying sniffing the box and the contents but is much too lady like to rip anything so I had to open them.




























Lots of lovely treats, I don't think she'll be wanting to share, thank you. And also some chocolate for the humans, lucky me, I don't think I'll be sharing that either.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Yla is too gentle to open presents so I had to help her too. She immediately took a liking to the squeaky bone.




























She was kind and let all the dogs have one of treats, they loved them and she rolled around on the floor with it, thank you!

I have an inkling for one of the senders but the clues and pretty vague and difficult!


----------



## skatealexia (Mar 25, 2013)

Lexi first  She really loves all her presents, thanks to her SS! Especially her blue elephant.









Love all my presents! Happy face!

I love it!!








Trreeee toy!









But I still loves this:









The haul!









She loves them all! I especially love the little wooden pomeranian plaque. Thanks SS


----------



## skatealexia (Mar 25, 2013)

Now for Pippa who was very spoiled! Thank you her SS  She was a bit apprehensive of opening presents so I did them for her . She now has a massive stash of treats and her fave toy is the octapus!

I'm a pretty girl 










A pig????









Lots of amazing treats for me!!


















The haul! Thank you SS for both dogs. Couldn't have asked for better presents!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I can't see any of your photos Alexia


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> I can't see any of your photos Alexia


Me neither


----------



## skatealexia (Mar 25, 2013)

Change links- try now


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Thai is having a very good Christmas 

Ohhh, yaay I can open it now


Ohh what's this?




OHMARGOD!!!!


Next one




BALL ON A ROPE!!!!




Play?


Showing off his stash


Thank you so much SS. Thai loves it all 
I think I know who you are but I will wait until the reveal thread before I guess


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

First of all, Thank you very much to our SS, Bungo had a great time opening all his prezzies, he worked out what to do very quickly, he loves them all but the noodle character toy (green monster) is his favourite.

Here he is with his prezzies:









and here are them all in all their glory:










I got a prezzie too, a beautiful shopping bag, the photo will have to come later however, as the battery died seconds after Bungo finished opening his presents.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Ok so finally home. like I said before sorry pics are so blurry the lighting was terrible with a dog who wouldn't stop moving :Hilarious he was sooo excited because he finally figured out he could open the presents himself and i had to keep removing all new toys he unwrapped so he would open the rest (warning lots of photos and excuse the mess my LO had just opened her presents too)

Can i open them now Oh this one first 















Cue spending 10 minutes trying to convince him to give this up Oh I'll do this one now















All for me.... Next one














(
Yay more toys (cue another 5 minutes to get it away)








More








Yay my favourite toy ever (he had one of these before that lasted a couple years and loved it)








Big one!!









More to come.......


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Yummy this will last me until next christmas :Wideyedrool








More toys :Woot (he was obsessed with this one once i let him have all his toys back)















More yummy treats roolrool















Dont make me lay here and not let me touch my presents (getting him to be still was a pain but we got there eventually even with the funny face :Facepalm)









Really SS a huge thank you he loves everything and was ridiculously excited when I brought the box out of the secret room this morning


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

A huge, huge thank you to my two's secret Santa! You have completely spoilt them rotten, they've had more than anyone else today for Christmas. They went mad over it all Mitzie was beside herself with excitement and got so completely carried away she bit Tylers nose instead of the box!!  She had ripped into the box before I had chance to remove the address label!! Tyler pinched a present and ran off with it so Mitzie thought it was all for her. They even had some of the treats for pudding after their Christmas dinner. I have no idea who you are yet! 

Sorry the pics are a bit blurry its so dark and horrible here today and it was complete chaos as they were so excited!

Let us in!!! Something smells so tasty!










Quicker!!!










Which one do I want?










I will take this one!




























Oooooh a Shark!!!!!!










Then we had about 10 mins of listening to this ones squeaker! Mitzie loves a good squeaker! 









Tyler was a bit overwhelmed and so sat watching Mitzie with the snake.










And the whole bundle! They wouldn't pose as they wanted to eat it all!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Frodo time!! He wanted to open the people presents so he had to go first...
He loves opening presents 

I think we know who you are.... maybe possibly perhaps... But whoever you are, thanks so much!!

"No mum, lurchers cannot read, silly!"









"Ooooh yes, aaaaall mine"









"I CAN OPEN DIS"









"MOOOOAAAAARRRRR"









*ferocious squeaking*









Open more!!









Ostrich stickies! They are his most favouritest biscuits of all 









"Oh mys... annuver one for me??!"

















Lovely green fancy collar 









"Fanks Secret Santa, I am one happy dodo"


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Sophie had a slow start at opening her presents as there was a lot going on this morning, so she had curled up for a sleep.
But then she realised that it was her parcel being opened next and.....

Sophie suddenly discovered there were goodies that couldn't be ignored!









Oops! I pushed this one under here!









Wow! I've found some treats!









You're telling me there's more?!!









wow! This squeaks!









And I can play tug with this one!









Look! I have my very own place mat. Wow!









Can I get at these lovely yummy-smelling things?









Now, there must be a way to get into this bag....









(There was...hence a treat bag is missing from the picture below )

All of my presents!
I'm such a very lucky girl!!!









*THANK YOU SO MUCH SECRET SANTA!!!*

*That was an absolutely splendid box full of presents!
Sophie and me are so, so pleased with it!*

*HAPPY CHRISTMAS!!!*


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

My little Spanish flea up next 
He was a little overwhelmed.... then just wanted to do nothing but eat all the treats lol

Wassis?









WASSIS??









Groovy Christmas collar!









Nom nom nom

















He got a fab ball to play with too, but refused to pose because he's a sod 

Yay for Hiccup's first Christmas with us! 
Thank you, SS! Have no idea who you are


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Christmas has been exhausting for Skip....

He's done!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Buster is still playing with his egg. Once we know who you are I have to know where you got it


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

So lovely to see all the happy pups opening their pressies. Unfortunately we've had to delay some of our festivities until tomorrow as Hera is still recovering from a stomach bug and Nyx has either picked it up too or the stress of the day has got to him. They've just opened their stockings from us and we'll save SS for tomorrow. Hopefully a good nights sleep will do them right.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Rorytron!!
Might have a guess as to who you are; tough one!
(he's all wet because he was waiting his turn; playing in the garden with Sammers in the rain!)

"WANT"









"Maybe I can sniff it to death...."









Wubba slaughter









"YAAAAAAAAS I LOVES TREE"

















AAAAAHAHHHHHHH BUBBLES









He's so happy with everything, even if he is a simpleton and can't open them by himself 









Bonus points for his super cute foxy bandana


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

We've had opening chaos here, I don't know the last time I saw Tyton so excited. All four boys have been very spoiled, thank you SS's all!

Pictures will come, but computer VERY slow to upload tonight. I have guessed 2, good idea about another 2 and still one I can't figure out


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Looks like everyone's having a brill day! My 3 are pooped out in front of the fire 

When / where do we guess our SSs?  although I'm really stuck  im hoping to 'rule out' first :Shy :Nailbiting I'm not 100% on any of my guesses! Maybe 90 on one.. 50 on another (if it's not who I think then I'm really stuck !) .. And 50 on another which I've narrowed down to 2 possibles  too much thinking for Christmas Day! :Bawling


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> Looks like everyone's having a brill day! My 3 are pooped out in front of the fire
> 
> When / where do we guess our SSs?  although I'm really stuck  im hoping to 'rule out' first :Shy :Nailbiting I'm not 100% on any of my guesses! Maybe 90 on one.. 50 on another (if it's not who I think then I'm really stuck !) .. And 50 on another which I've narrowed down to 2 possibles  too much thinking for Christmas Day! :Bawling


We need @BlueJay with a multicoloured guessing thread, but think she was waiting til we'd all had a chance to open first


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Tyton said:


> We need @BlueJay with a multicoloured guessing thread, but think she was waiting til we'd all had a chance to open first


Ah okay  exciting!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you so much to the pups SS.. Fantastic, very generous.. We have pictures but most are blurs lol thank so much, although in all the excitement chi poo on the floor...................!!!!!!!! I think I know who two are stumped on one....


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Well only me could have my internet go off on Christmas day!!!! I've tethered to my phone to very quickly upload some photos

I have guessed who all of ours are ready for the guessing thread and we just wanted to say a huge huge huge huge huge thank you to all our Secret Santa's. Taz and Skyla were by far the most excited, even though Taz has never been excited about opening gifts before.




























Shelby ( who was all for opening Taz's presents but then not bothered about her own)




























Blue (enjoying his first Christmas with us)




























Blade ( who brought all of gifts to me and insisted I opened them for him)




























Skyla who was so excited most of the pictures are blurry!




























And two gifts for me from two wonderful ladies


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Aye team, waiting for people to open before we start the guessing thread if thats ok 

Samwise Bananaface next 
AKA lazoi, the laziest dog ever.... "Get up to open presents? Oh purlease, these long leggers need resting from all that mess I been making outside!" 
Yes, he is absolutely filthy. Yay for Christmas mud!

*note smooshed snoot









"Yes. I approves of dis one. Mine"









It's killing time.

















Nom!









This gave us (my dad especially) some good lols









"Fankoo SS! Excellent borzoi pleasing skills!"


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Ohhhhhh forgot utterly loved the human gift. Really touch by every gift x


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

@ellenlouisepascoe Blade and Kahn have a very similar set of gifts......I wonder if they have the same SS household?


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

OooooooooooOOOooooo! @Tyton we'll have to put our heads together


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Well only me could have my internet go off on Christmas day!!!! I've tethered to my phone to very quickly upload some photos


No not only you my Internet has been of practically all afternoon it came back on just 5 mins ago I am so glad did Chips this morning now


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Chips and Hector's are very much the same, same wrapping paper and very similar contents, and both arrived on the same day too, I am wondering if theirs are from the same sender


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Rosie64 said:


> Chips and Hector's are very much the same, same wrapping paper and very similar contents, and both arrived on the same day too, I am wondering if theirs are from the same sender


I think you may be correct, I think I know the identities of both my fabulous Santa's


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

MontyMaude said:


> I think you may be correct, I think I know the identities of both my fabulous Santa's


I think I may know Chips too


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

@ellenlouisepascoe solved ours so I think I know who it is! It's a very clever clue, I was stumped! I'll post it on guessing thread when it appears!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Fluffster said:


> @ellenlouisepascoe solved ours so I think I know who it is! It's a very clever clue, I was stumped! I'll post it on guessing thread when it appears!


I still haven't 'solved' 1 of ours at all, ive just got a wild guess from one of the pressies! It's a really tough one .. Or I'm really daft  I've googled n all sorts, still nothing :Banghead:Bag


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Last one of mine now, honest!!

Flippin' nutcase. Gwennybean 
She had calmed down marginally from the tree incident.... _had._

"Don't look, don't look, don't look. Stay in control....You can do dis, peach..."









"THERE IS NO CONTROL!!! FFFLRJGRFDHFE PRESENTS!!!!!"









*boing*









"AAAAHARRRRHHHHH KILL RRAAAAHHH"









*more boings*









"STEAL HICCUP'S BALL!! PLAAAAAAY AAAAAAH!!!!!"

















"Oh, there's treats? Ok I can sit nice for them"









Moments before wild pounce









"RAAAAAH MORE FOOD!!! MINE!!"









"Pose nice for biscuit, nice jelly, nice!"


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Well as its technically Boxing Day, I'm allowed the Internet 

All I can say is that I am so happy and proud to have been allowed to be a part of this. How fantastic is it to see so many happy doggies !!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

I just love Gwen. :Kiss


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

Echo, Riley and Taza opened theirs yesterday morning and they absolutely loved every single present  Thank you soooo much to their Secret Santas, and for the few little things for me which I didnt expect  

All three were well and truely spoilt! I wasn't able to upload any photos yesterday as we were busy so I'll upload them after work today  Merry belated Christmas!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Slightly delayed, but here are my lot...
We did them in batches of two - partly to reduce excitement, and also because Ronin still can't be with Tyton without trying to kill him, and that's not exactly in the Christmas Spirit!

First up was wee Ronin

A box for me?


What's in this one? Perfect  His nickname around the neighbourhood is 'Ronibear' so this was the PERFECT present 


NOms.... (Had to get a little help from OH to open things)


More yummies


OH trying to make sure Ronin understands what the plaque says (he's a bit OCD re cleaning and mess  )


The Duck and Cranberry bones didn't last long - they got shared immediately


Ronin's presents,


Thank you SS, good clue and I THINK I know who you are


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Next up was Kahn puppy

These are mine? (sorry, Kahn always looks a little worried, he DID like digging in and finding presents though.. honestly  )


The way to Kahn's heart.... food 


A destuffed Turkey, he was a bit unsure of this one, til it squeaked 


More yummy noms (with Ronin getting a bit too interested)


And a ROPE for tuggy!, Kahn's favourite - rope toys to play tug and chase with!


At this point there was a brief interlude when Ronin got rude about possessions and they had to be separated and calmed down. we then managed a Kahn pic with all his prezzies while they opened the Deli sausage to share out.

Kahn with all his presents - there was also a green and red squeaky bone, and a very smart bandana (he was wearing it, but the picture is a bit rubbish, sorry)


Kahn's presents, thank you very much Secret Santa, Some lovely presents and even managed to get a bandana big enough to fit  I think we've worked you out from the clue as well.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

You still with me?.. Tyton up next. And this was where it got interesting. Tyton LOVED presents. He went mad with excitement. He's had a pretty rubbish couple of months with Ronin fighting him, being lame and all his painkillers stopping working, etc. was a bit mopy round the house, but he came ALIVE. He loved the big box, the confetti (OH didn't ) and ALL the gifts. I'm afraid the pics are rubbish as 75kg of excited newfie digging in a box and jumping on me and the camera makes taking pictures a bit tricky.

Tyton with his GINORMOUS box!


drool + scraps of tissue paper = glued on mess, he loved it


Squeaky shark


Lights on a rope - these were a favourite


And rhino and some treats too!


There were wrapped black pudding and haggis sausages for all his brothers, and even some sweets for me! You've been so thoughtful, SS, but I'm not sure you HAD to remind Tyton of his 'pink tutu' moment on the personalised card 
I THOUGHT I had an idea who you were, but from what others have said think I'm wrong, so I'm still a bit stumped on your identity - you DID spoil us though, and make a big lunk VERY, VERY happy, so thank you!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Last, but not least .... Beau. He had TWO presents to open, lucky boy 
(not many pictures as we still had an excited Tyton bouncing about)

Beau, digging into his first box


A Santa sign and a blue collar


Some noms and a VERY long squeaky/tuggy/soft toy that Tyton immediately tried to steal 


His first haul (I think the cheesey biscuits may have come from his other box, but it was all a bit mixed up at this point, sorry)


Thank you very much, I think we've narrowed you down to one of two SS, so may have to wait for the Guessing thread to narrow it down further 

Beau's second parcel


Poor boy was a bit overwhelmed by now, so he and Tyton paused to share a big cheesey biscuit together while I finished unwrapping for him


Green squeaky stick and an extremely long tugger rope - we may even be able to fit all FOUR on the same rope, with this one!


More noms, and some 'chicken beer' which Tyton has had a good sniff of (he's the alcoholc in our household, loves a taste of beer, while the other three go daft for the ice cubes!)


Thank you second SS, some lovely presents and I know the dogs will love them! Again I think I've got you narrowed down to one of two or three dogs, but not quite sure yet....


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

Mr Barney says a big thank you to his Secret santa. He loved everything especially the treats! So far he has partially destroyed his two toys which he had great fun doing!.

I shall try and upload some photos at sone stage.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Enjoying all of these pictures so much  Now to work my way thorough them all and like them as I wasn't logged in doh! Whomever bought the webbox festive dreambones, please please let me know where from as I have literally hunted high and low for them!


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

Do we have many left to open?


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Photos here! After some help and being laughed at by OH think i know who both are from 

Noodle First. Very excited little monster when allowed the box

A box?









Whats in it?









They smell good!










omnomnomnom









More yummies!









Hippoooooo! quick,quick take the packet off









i stores him in bed









wassis









Chissymas treee!!!









Shall also be stashed in the bed. 









Glow bally









A taste of my new treat to sit still for a last picture?









I dont need to look at you i got tasty noms.









Thankyou SS!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

And the Scully.

Excuse the rspca face shes sulking at not being able to sleep on the bed lol.

Quicker hoomin









Who turned out the lights?









Snugglywarm









Oooh squeaky fluff









Pretty pink collar









Snuggly blankie









Thankyou SS!









We likes to fight over this one









and how i found them the evening after present opening


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

SS SS, we apologise you have not yet got to see his gingerness open his SS, but in the spirit of keeping the festive spirit alive all week, he will tomorrow...... sort again for the delay, hazards of not having him 24/7.......


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you to our Santa Paws for the delay for some reason I couldn't access the forum. 
Pickle loves her gifts especially the erratic bouncing ball. I love the bandana I cant wait to take her out in it. 
Your gifts have been especially appreciated as she has been on a weeks house rest with a leg injury.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

We totally failed to manage a sweet I'm sitting nicely by my gifts picture she was too busy lunging for them and playing


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

omg!! One times very happy spoilt boy here!! Few pauses when treats were unwrapped and too good to put down. His SS got him to a t , and personalised balls are well just awesome.... Along with his purple ball carrier!!


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

bumping up so I can add a picture of Pickle in her necker


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

A few pictures of Pickle out and about in her bandana from her secret Santa.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Picklelily said:


> View attachment 259005
> View attachment 259006
> View attachment 259005
> View attachment 259008
> ...


Very sweet


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

Sorry for ressurecting this thread, and I'm really really sorry for the super long delay for my pictures  Long story short: don't trust my family since my laptop (which had the photos on) has only just been fixed 

All treats are now gone and were enjoyed very much! Taza especially loved the fish chews and her penguin is still alive, and her bandana was lovely  The kong winder is a favourite of Riley's, and I love his blanket and bandanas <3 The blue whale that Echo had died quite quickly because all three wanted it, but they certainly had fun and most of the balls have somehow survived. The purple ball bag is permanently attached to my hiking bag and comes everywhere with us  The dogs enjoyed everything and I appreciated the little things for me (I still use the planner and the chocolates were ate a long time ago ) and it was lovely the dogs could experience some new toys and treats, some of which I hadn't seen before :Shamefullyembarrased

Taza with her presents









Enjoying her fish treats (unfortunately no pics of her opening presents as she's such a lazy mare )









With all her stuff









Riley with his presents









Opening presents by himself









With all his stuff









What a poser









Echo with his presents









Having fun opening









With all his stuff, after the ball of course









All three 









Perfect for a Christmas card


----------

